# Coding Us sidemarker with led headlights



## juju00799 (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello all,

I come from Belgium so excuse me for my bad english. I coded an 2017 F31 of my friend with*led headlight*with led turnsignal

When i coded the us sidemarker with this code :*

Mapping_sidemarker_l_output : fra_v_l
Mapping_sidemarker_r_output : fra_v_r

MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_R_PWM_LEVEL_standard: 9V
MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_L_PWM_LEVEL_standard: 9V

No problems, blinker is on but they flickering.

I tried 10,2V but always flickering.

Anyone have the solution ?

Thank's a lot


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

juju00799 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I come from Belgium so excuse me for my bad english. I coded an 2017 F31 of my friend with*led headlight*with led turnsignal
> 
> ...


If you have LED's, then you have secondary light modules (eg TMS/LHM or FLE) and you would code there.


----------



## juju00799 (Apr 3, 2017)

Ok, did you know the code ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

juju00799 said:


> Ok, did you know the code ?


It depends on whether you have FLE or TMS.


----------



## juju00799 (Apr 3, 2017)

It's fle module


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

juju00799 said:


> It's fle module


You have to look at the following three FDL's:

SIDEMRKLGT_Idx: Changes vary depending on chassis. You must change the hex that represents sidemarkers.
LM_ID_LT04: US Value
LM04_Name: US Value
Plus, potentially others depending on what you find in first.

Easiest place to start is E-sys Coding Verification to generate US CAFD's to compare with TM's NCD / CAFD Tool.


----------



## juju00799 (Apr 3, 2017)

Ok thank you so much, I will try this on next time.

Juju


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

juju00799 said:


> Ok thank you so much, I will try this on next time.
> 
> Juju


:thumbup:


----------

